# El Aula



## Urban Dave

Pedrillo said:


> Gracias por la explicacion :cheers:, aunque se me sigue escapando el termino pretensado, sobretodo aplicado al hormigón.


Eso es simple de aclarar: Las armaduras no son pasivas (es decir que sólo estan trabajando cuando el elemento entra en carga) sino que son activas, es decir, cuando se colocan, antes del hormigonado ya están en carga, tensadas con unos gatos o algún elemento similar con lo que la pieza puede soportar mayores esfuerzos ya que los esfuerzos a los que ha de ser sometidos son contrarios a los que se han aplicado a las armaduras.
Luego está el post-tensado que lo que se hace es hormigonar y luego tensar las armaduras dejando que el hormigón frague (se endurezca) para luego soltar las armaduras. Es muy usado en grandes luces.


----------



## Pedrillo

Ook, mucho mas claro ahora. kay:


----------



## jorge skyline

Urban Dave said:


> Creo que te confundes con los forjados bidireccionales con encofrado recuperable, que este se usa paraa aligerar los forjados. La otra versión es la que tiene es aligerando el forjado con bovedillas de mortero de cemento o bien otro tipo de materíal que es el que se usa en la mayoría de las construccioes normales y corriente que se hacen por España.
> 
> 
> Fabricantes:
> www.hormipresa.com
> www.prefabricadospujol.com
> y otros que ahora no me vienen a la cabeza como Planas, Proinsa o algo así...


Eso es,muchas gracia por aclararme; es que mis apuntes de Edificacion no se ni por donde andaran. Lo de los cubiletes de plastico son los forjados bidireccionales con encofrado recuperable.

Añado algo mas a la explicacion de Urban Dave:
El hormigon es un material que resiste bien las cargas a compresión,pero apenas resiste las tracciones (si estiras una barra de hormigon,romperá mucho antes que si la comprimes). Por tanto una manera de solucionar el tema es añadiendo armaduras de acero (hormigon armado) o cables pretenados o postesados (hormigon pretensado). Quizas es un termino algo confuso,ya que con el pretensado lo que se hace es comprimir previamente el hormigon para que resista mejor determinados esfuerzos. Aunque la palabra suene a "tensar" el hormigon,lo que se hace es fijar los cables a un extremo o anclaje y tesarlos antes de verter el hormigon (pretesado) para comprimir éste al retraerse los cables cuando son liberados de su anclaje inicial;o bien verter el homigon sobre unas vainas o tubos de plastico hueco por donde introduciremos los cables de acero para que ,una vez seco el hormigon,procedamos a tensar los cables para comprimir la pieza de hormigon (postesado).

Si te has perdido,es normal,pero el concepto clave es bien simple: coge una pila de libros (15 o 20,no me cojas 2!)y ponlos en horizontal.Si no aprietas por los costados,se te caeran sin remedio,y peor será si intentas poner cargas sobre los cantos de los libros.Con el pretensado se intenta hacer lo mismo.


----------



## @%?

¿alguien de ustedes me podria explicar que significa espadaña, friso y ménsula? conozco sus respectivas definiciones pero quiero conocer una descripcion detallada de cada termino si es posible; a poder ser alguna imagen tambien.


----------



## Canyailla

Ahi tienes una espadaña característica, que cumple a la perfección la definición del término:










Como se puede observar se trata de un campanario construido en una pared con huecos para alojar las campanas.

Ahi tienes otra forma:










En el caso de un friso, hay una versión pictórica (una faja de otro color o decoración en un paramento pintado) o la franja entre el arquitrabe y la cornisa, decorada con adornos diversos.

En esta foto tienes una muestra de un friso arquitectónico en altorrelieve:










Del friso pictórico tienes muchas muestras por todas partes, en especial en las casas antiguas en las que hay a veces tiras de empapelado en paredes pintadas.

Una ménsula (en arquitectura) es como una repisa en una pared para poder apoyar algo en ella.

Ahi tienes una:










y ahi otra:


----------



## @%?

muchas gracias hijo me has ayudado mucho. si tengo mas dudas no vacilare en ponerlas em este foro.


----------



## jorge skyline

Supongo que el elemento ménsula hara referencia a la forma en que trabaja,ya que en ingenieria cuando un elemento actua o trabaja como una ménsula significa que es como un voladizo,como una pieza unicamente anclada o apoyada en un punto.


----------



## Canyailla

Efectivamente. Por esta razón, también se llama ménsula a ese soporte de sustentación de la catenaria:


----------



## Rutenio

Para algo tenemos foreros ferroviarios, sí señor.


----------



## Urban Dave

Que tal están las ménsulas del tranvia de A Coruña (La Coruña que si no Vázquez se nos va a enfadar... ) jejejeje


----------



## Rutenio

Pues hace cosa de un año un coche se salió y tumbó uno de los "farolos", esos extraños soportes con luz que sujetan las ménsulas de la catenaria.


----------



## cellete

Una foto de la "ménsula" del tranvía coruñés:










Las hay en el tramo comprendido entre San Antón y la zona del Acuario Finisterrae.


----------



## Rutenio

Y otras distintas en Riazor, y otras en el tramo de plataforma reservada del Parrote.


----------



## Urban Dave

Pero este tranvia funciona? Cundo está previsto que entre en funcionamiento?
No me fijé cuando estuve bien el material de los posters i farolas, pero que tal están con ese ambiento marino? Parece hierro de fundición o algo así, vamos de todo menos acero galvanizado.


----------



## cellete

Sí funciona..los fines de semana en invierno, y en verano cada día. Se espera que tal vez en 2005 aparezca material móvil moderno para que la línea Puerta Real-San Pedro (T1 en el foro galego) tenga utilidad comercial como metro ligero; por ahora es un tren chuchú para turistas.


----------



## Rutenio

De cualquier modo, se habla de una extensión drástica del sistema cuando se acabe la tercera ronda. Antes lo impide el caos de tráfico que generarían las obras.


----------



## Rutenio

Nuevas recomendaciones literarias, y hoy va de trenes:

"Ferrocarriles metropolitanos", de Manuel Melis Maynar y J.M. Díaz de Villegas. Contiene información técnica interesantilla y habla bastante de la última ampliación que se hizo en Metro de Madrid.

Otro del que no recuerdo el autor: "La tracción eléctrica en la alta velocidad ferroviaria". Es más intenso en técnica. Àpunta a los futuros (ya presentes) sistemas sin contacto rueda-carril. La levitación magnética.


----------



## jorge skyline

Vamos a darle un poco de vidilla al thread:
Pregunta: en todo Estudio de seguridad y SAlud se suelen incluir dibujillos de un casco,arneses,señales de peligro,como colocar las vallas,etc etc. Alguien sabe donde cojones encontrar esa documentacion en soporte informatico para poder hacer un Copy&Paste rapidillo para un PFC? Esos dibujillos son identicos para cualquier tipo de obra,proyecto,etc,por lo que no estamos hablando de ningun tipo de plagio ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Pedrillo

Una cuestioncilla para los arquitectos y entendidos del foro. 

Me estoy haciendo una casa en mi pueblo. El solar tiene 200 m2. Va a tener un semisótano que ocupará toda la planta del solar, para garage y trastero, con su rampa y tal. Luego en la planta baja irán todas las habitaciones, ocupando todo el espacio excepto lo que ocupan 2 pequeños patios de luces y otro hueco que dá a la calle que es donde irá la bajada de la rampa para el coche y la entrada de la casa. En la planta de arriba va mitad cubierto, todo diáfano, y la otra mitad de terraza. El terreno está en una zona del pueblo bastante inclinada, la parte alta por el norte y la parte baja por el sur. La casa tiene la fachada a la calle por la parte norte.

Vamos a empezar ya mismo la obra y nos han comentado los que nos van a hacer la estructura (la vamos a hacer de hormigón) que lo que es la cimentación se puede hacer con losa y sin losa. Con losa es mas caro, pero tampoco mucho, por lo que nos han comentado. Me gustaría que me dieseis vuestra opinión acerca de esto. ¿Que me recomendais? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rutenio

jorge skyline said:


> Vamos a darle un poco de vidilla al thread:
> Pregunta: en todo Estudio de seguridad y SAlud se suelen incluir dibujillos de un casco,arneses,señales de peligro,como colocar las vallas,etc etc. Alguien sabe donde cojones encontrar esa documentacion en soporte informatico para poder hacer un Copy&Paste rapidillo para un PFC? Esos dibujillos son identicos para cualquier tipo de obra,proyecto,etc,por lo que no estamos hablando de ningun tipo de plagio ni nada por el estilo.


Respuesta: dame tu email por privado que te mando un cargamento de dibujitos chorras.


----------



## Rutenio

Pedrillo said:


> Una cuestioncilla para los arquitectos y entendidos del foro.
> 
> Me estoy haciendo una casa en mi pueblo. El solar tiene 200 m2. Va a tener un semisótano que ocupará toda la planta del solar, para garage y trastero, con su rampa y tal. Luego en la planta baja irán todas las habitaciones, ocupando todo el espacio excepto lo que ocupan 2 pequeños patios de luces y otro hueco que dá a la calle que es donde irá la bajada de la rampa para el coche y la entrada de la casa. En la planta de arriba va mitad cubierto, todo diáfano, y la otra mitad de terraza. El terreno está en una zona del pueblo bastante inclinada, la parte alta por el norte y la parte baja por el sur. La casa tiene la fachada a la calle por la parte norte.
> 
> Vamos a empezar ya mismo la obra y nos han comentado los que nos van a hacer la estructura (la vamos a hacer de hormigón) que lo que es la cimentación se puede hacer con losa y sin losa. Con losa es mas caro, pero tampoco mucho, por lo que nos han comentado. Me gustaría que me dieseis vuestra opinión acerca de esto. ¿Que me recomendais? Muchas gracias.


El proyecto de la obra tiene que tener ya la solución. Tu arquitecto proyectista habrá encargado un estudio geotécnico (supongo) para identificar los suelos y ya está. Si vale con zapatas aisladas, házlas. La losa es para casos de poca capacidad portante del terreno, o suelos muy deformables. Sin esos datos no hay una respuesta clara a tu pregunta.

Un consejo: no te dejes comer el coco por los diferentes contratistas que pasan por la obra. Ten claro lo que quieres desde antes. Las modificaciones sobre la marcha cobradas a precio de oro son un gran beneficio para las empresas y una sangría para el que paga. No empieces la obra sin tener perfectamente claro cómo se va a terminar, a qué precio aproximado y en qué plazo.


----------



## Pedrillo

Rutenio said:


> El proyecto de la obra tiene que tener ya la solución. Tu arquitecto proyectista habrá encargado un estudio geotécnico (supongo) para identificar los suelos y ya está. Si vale con zapatas aisladas, házlas. La losa es para casos de poca capacidad portante del terreno, o suelos muy deformables. Sin esos datos no hay una respuesta clara a tu pregunta.
> 
> Un consejo: no te dejes comer el coco por los diferentes contratistas que pasan por la obra. Ten claro lo que quieres desde antes. Las modificaciones sobre la marcha cobradas a precio de oro son un gran beneficio para las empresas y una sangría para el que paga. No empieces la obra sin tener perfectamente claro cómo se va a terminar, a qué precio aproximado y en qué plazo.


Muchas gracias, Rute.

El arquitecto no ha encargado el estudio geotecnico, supongo que se habrá basado en la información que tienen en el ayuntamiento sobre el terreno en esa zona del pueblo, aunque no lo sé, lo mismo esto es un disparate. En el proyecto lo que vienen son zapatas. 

El terreno yo creo que no tiene ningún problema, seguro que casi todas las casas de alrededor tienen los cimientos con zapatas. La duda venía porque el de la estructura, que es amigo de la familia, le ha comentado a mi suegro que era mejor con losa, pero no sé por qué. A ver si hablo yo con él este fin de semana cuando vaya para el pueblo y que me explique por qué piensa que es mejor con losa.

La estructura la quiero empezar en febrero y me han dicho que está en un més, con el tejado incluido. Lo de la losa me incrementa el precio un 4%. Realmente es muy poco dinero, pero a mi eso no me importa, lo que quiero es que la esctructura de la casa quede lo mejor posible.

Otra cosilla: El solar está en una zona del pueblo con pendiente, pero en la parte de mas abajo. Hacia la parte de arriba está toda la parte antigua del pueblo y antiguamente había en todas las casas pozos negros (y seguro que alguno queda). ¿Es posible que luego yo pueda tener humedades u olores en el sótano provenientes de filtraciones desde la parte alta?


----------



## jorge skyline

Rutenio said:


> No empieces la obra sin tener perfectamente claro cómo se va a terminar, a qué precio aproximado y en qué plazo.


Este consejo se lo tendrias que dar tambien a Calatrava 

PD: ya te he mandado el private para que me envies los dibujillos de Seguridad y Salud.Muchas gracias


----------



## Rutenio

Un 4% es poca diferencia. Quizá valga la pena hacer la losa. Te puede librar de problemas de grietas en el futuro, por ejemplo. Pero eso sí, no les dejes cambiarlo por su cuenta sin que el arquitecto participe en la decisión. Eso es muy importante, porque luego todo el mundo huye de las responsabilidades.

Sobre las filtraciones: coloca un drenaje perimetral en el contorno del muro de sótano. Es un tubo ranurado, que te puede costar 2 € el metro. Lo metes en grava, envuelto en un geotextil, y eso capta las aguas subterráneas que te pudieran llegar. Le das salida hacia un terreno más bajo y ya está. Además, impermeabiliza los muros por fuera. Hay unas láminas con forma de "hueveras" (así se les llama informalmente) que son algo caras pero útiles. Las puedes mirar en:

http://portal.danosa.com/danosa/CMSServletnode=IM2100&lng=1&camino=SolImp;14;34;38


----------



## Urban Dave

Rutenio said:


> Sobre las filtraciones: coloca un drenaje perimetral en el contorno del muro de sótano. Es un tubo ranurado, que te puede costar 2 € el metro. Lo metes en grava, envuelto en un geotextil, y eso capta las aguas subterráneas que te pudieran llegar. Le das salida hacia un terreno más bajo y ya está. Además, impermeabiliza los muros por fuera. Hay unas láminas con forma de "hueveras" (así se les llama informalmente) que son algo caras pero útiles. Las puedes mirar en:
> 
> http://portal.danosa.com/danosa/CMSServletnode=IM2100&lng=1&camino=SolImp;14;34;38


Como no le pongas la capa impermeabilizadora, te juegas el tipo ya que tienes todos los números para que te entre el agua. Dependerá del tipo de terreno y donde esté la casa (régimen de lluvias). Es recomendable que las gravas esten también envueltas por el geotextil en la parte más baja porque si no se pueden colmatar de tierra filtrada por el agua y de poco servirán entonces. La protección más sencilla es impermeabilizar el muro con alguna pintura de las que fabrica SIKA y luego huevera+geotéxtil (más tubo y etc.), aunque la que da mejor solución es la de colocar una lámina impermeabilizable. Eso y que te vigilen bien que lo colocan todo. El arquitecto del despacho donde trabajo se ha tirado un par de dias vigilando como lo hacian en una casa que estamos haciendo porque el muro de hormigón es visto por la cara interior (da a las habitaciones principales, ya que debido a la pendinete por el otro lado dan al jardin de la parcela) y no quieren que por ahorrarse pasta el constructor luego haya problemas y el que pringue sea él. Por eso ha indicado en el libro de incidencias los pasos para la correcta impermeabilización y las recomendaciones dadas, para que así si luego hay problemas sea el consturctor el que palme ante un posible pleito....

Bueno, que me estoy alargando demasiao :tongue2:
Suerte con la casita!


----------



## Pedrillo

Muchísimas gracias. Por supuesto que si hacemos lo de la losa lo consultaré antes con el arquitecto, aunque la verdad es que yo no soy muy amigo de estas modificaciones. Ya os iré contando, porque seguro que no es la última duda que me surge con la casita.


----------



## azure80

Un par de preguntas conceptuales, basicamente:
En el thread del Madrid Arena salen a veces conceptos técnicos interesantes pero que desconozco y me gustaría enterarme más, hace poco, por ejemplo, Rutenio hablaba del cinturon de Rigidez de la Espacio y del hormigo usado, medido en un parámetro llamado Mpa. Si dicho valor es mas elevado de lo normal, que es lo que está indicando? Cual es la funcion basica del cinturón de rigidez en un edificio? El parámetro Mpa parece que mide la densidad del hormigon, ¿como influye esta densidad en la la eficiencia de dicho cinturón?

Y otra pregunta menos rebuscada... Un chaflán es un recorte de una manzana en un cruce de calles para aportar más espacio, bien. Mi pregunta es, en un chaflán, como se llaman los remates (muchas veces en forma de pináculos ornamentales) que se hacen en estos edificios que hacen esquina, y que son tipicos de la arquitectura decimonónica y de los ensanches de nuestras ciudades?
Ejemplo, para un madrileño, hablo del tipico remate decorativo en un esquinazo de un edificio del barrio de salamanca, por ejemplo.

Hay varios tipos de estos elementos, yendo un poco más lejos haré una pregunta más: como se llaman especificamente esos "remates" que tienen como forma de llamemosle "cimborrio" o "pequeña cupula" ejemplo: remate del famoso edificio metropolis de la Gran Via Madrileña.

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Rutenio

Lo del chaflán se lo dejo a los especialistas, que no tengo ni idea.

Lo de los MPa, te cuento algo. Son Megapascales. Es una unidad de presión (fuerza/superficie) que se usa para describir la resistencia de un material. La equvalencia es:

1 MPa = 1.000.000 N/m2 = 1 N/mm2.

Esto equivale (redondeando la gravedad a 10 en lugar de 9.81) a que un hormigón de 70 MPa (el del cinturón de rigidez de la Espacio) resiste 700 kg/cm2. Con la sección geométrica que tiene un pilar, por ejemplo, sólo hay que multiplicar para saber la carga máxima que es capaz de resistir.

Ese valor de 70 MPa es el valor característico, es decir, una variable estadística que se basa en un nivel de confianza del 95%. O sea, si rompes en un banco de ensayos 100 probetas de hormigón como muestra, 95 superan ese valor. Se toma como referencia y se le aplica luego un coeficiente de seguridad.

Un valor elevado lo que indica es que el hormigón es muy resistente, cosa normal en una estructura como la Espacio, que no puede llevar las resistencias típicas de los simples edificios de 10 pisos.

El cinturón de rigidez y el núcleo de rigidez son partes de la estructura que están especialmente reforzadas para evitar que el edificio se deforme en exceso.


----------



## Rutenio

PD: Cuando se habla de resistencia del hormigón, nos referimos siempre al ensayo de compresión pura. La resistencia a tracción es mucho menor. Orientativamente se puede cifrar en un 10% de la de compresión.


----------



## azure80

Muchas gracias Rute!
Si el MPa del cinturon de la espacio Epacio es de 70, cuanto cabe esperar del de la Repsol?, aun más alta y robusta, y con los cajones en el aire...


----------



## Urban Dave

Uff que bien que no te pueda responder a la pregunta que haces sobre como se llaman las cúpulas y demás  Hace ya tiempo que ese tema ha quedado relegado a algo más que nada anecdótico en las clases de historia  
Lo de los chanflanes, exactamente no sé a que te refieres, al menos lo que se entiende en el ensanche de barcelona por chanflán es simplemente una fachada más y de hecho algunos edificios del Eixample son triangulares porque en la reparcelación les tocó el solar de esa forma. ( En Barcelona hacen 20 metros de ancho) En chanflanes más estrechos se solían hacer tribunas, que son básicamente balcones acristalados. Yo creo que se hacían esas cúpulas como remante del edificio ya que al aparecer en la esquina se conseguía mayor representatividad.

Respecto al tema de hormigones y la torre repsol, de bien seguro sean hormigones de resistencias similares. En la torre Espacio no sólo el cinturon rigidizador lleva HA70, los pilares y el núcleo de la torre lleva nada más y nada menos que 11.442 m3 de éste hormigón. Además será interesante ver las vigas cargadero del vestíbulo de 30 x 8 metros de canto! 
Volviendo a Repsol, el tema de las deformaciones horizontales se controlará de distinta manera. Por los datos hasta ahora barajados parece ser que la estructura, a grandes rasgos, estará formada por dos pilonas o pilares, como se le quiera llamar, principales y arriostrados (en castellano es así????) por grandes vigas metálicas cada grupo de 5 o 6 plantas. Además al parecer estos elementos metálicos serán los que transmitan las cargas de las plantas hacia los dos núcleos verticales.


----------



## Rutenio

Arriostrados. En castellano sí se dice así. Y a las vigas metálicas que realizan la función de arriostramiento se les llama riostras, como no podía ser de otro modo.


----------



## Toneo

Aprovechando que está de moda el tema y que me lo pidieron dejo esto aquí

más informacion-link original 

ÁREAS URBANAS Y METROPOLITANAS
(versión 2.0)
[email protected]
enero-2001
I. Definiciones.
• Área Urbana (AU): Área formada por uno o varios municipios adyacentes que cumplen las
siguientes reglas:
o Tener al menos un municipio con 20000 hbt o más.
o Población total >= 50000 hbt.
El nombre del área está formado por los nombres de los municipios principales separados por
guiones, ordenados de mayor a menor población (considerando la del municipio más la de su
zona de atracción específica).
• Área Metropolitana (AM): Área urbana que tiene una población igual o superior a 500000
hbt.
• Municipio Principal (MP): Municipio que forma parte de un área urbana y que cumple las
siguientes propiedades:
o Población >= 10000.
o Tener zona de atracción específica o ser el más poblado del área urbana.
• Municipio Secundario (MS): Municipio no principal perteneciente a un área urbana.
• Tiempo de Viaje (TV): Duración en minutos del trayecto entre dos municipios, medido
según los valores calculados por “VisualMap Profesional” a velocidad normal (105, 90, 75 y
65 km/h para carreteras de 1ª, 2ª, 3ª y 4ª categorías respectivamente).
• Límite de Atracción (LA): Tiempo de viaje máximo para que otros municipios pertenezcan
a la zona de atracción de un municipio principal. Se calcula a partir de su población (Pob)
mediante la fórmula:
LA = 2’8 x LN ( Pob / 10000 ) + 8 (LN => logaritmo neperiano)
Un ejemplo de los valores obtenidos se muestra en la tabla siguiente:
Población LA (min)
10000 8.0
20000 9.9
50000 12.5
100000 14.4
200000 16.4
500000 19.0
1000000 20.9
2000000 22.8
3000000 24.0
Francisco Ruiz: Áreas Urbanas y Metropolitanas (versión 2.0) - 2 -
• Zona de Atracción (ZA) de un municipio M: Conjunto de otros municipios secundarios
con población inferior a la de M, con tiempo de viaje al municipio M inferior al límite de
atracción de M.
• Zona de Atracción Específica (ZAE) de un municipio M: Municipios de la zona de
atracción de M que cumplen alguna de las condiciones siguientes:
o No pertenecen a la zona de atracción de otro municipio.
o Pertenecen a la zona de atracción de otros municipios, pero el ratio de atracción
de M es el mayor de todos.
• Ratio de Atracción (RA): Es un indicador de la probabilidad o fuerza de pertenencia de un
determinado municipio Mi a las zonas de atracción de otros municipios Mj, que compiten por
incluirlo en su zona de atracción específica. Mi pertenecerá al municipio Mj con mayor ratio
de atracción de todos. Se calcula aplicando el método de Huff 1
∑=
−
−
⋅ × ⋅
⋅ × ⋅ = n
1 k
2
2
TVik Pk
TVij Pj RAij
siendo
RAij = ratio de atracción del municipio Mi por el Mj
Px = Población del municipio Mx
TVix = tiempo de viaje del municipio Mi al Mx
n = municipios que tienen a Mi en su zona de atracción
1 Caixa (2001): Anuario económico de España 2001 - Metodología.
Disponible en http://www.anuari.lacaixa.comunicac...metodologia.htm.


----------



## jorge skyline

Tengo una duda acerca de las maximas alturas construibles entre muros de medianeria en chalets; me explico:
Cuanta altura de MURO puede elevar un vecino "pared con pared" con el muro medianero de un chalet? en mi caso particular es q conozco el caso de un chalet en construccion cuyo muro medianero tiene 4 m de altura mientras que el del vecino solo tiene entre 50 cm y 1,5 m (es escalonado).Es eso legal? 
Ademas el vecino pretende rellenar los 4 m de altura de tierras,para allanar su parcela,pero ante un diluvio,sus aguas verterian en cascada a la parcela vecina.
Adjunto croquis para mejor comprension:










En rojo aparece el muro del vecino A (altura entre 50 cm y 1,5 m) y en verde aparece el muro del vecino B (4 m de altura). En gris aparece la valla de alambrada de entre 80 y 100 cm (en ambos muros) se observa la diferencia de altura entre los niveles del terreno del vecino A (natural) y vecino B (relleno de tierras)


----------



## Urban Dave

Jorge, cada municipio tiene sus normativas, pero vamos, por lo general la valla a lo mucho tiene 2 metros (total de parte opaca más parte no opaca, vegetal, brezo o malla metálica o todo junto). Eso me tiene pinta de ser de lo más ilegal posible, así que seguramente ese vecino merece una denuncia como la copa de un pino.

@Pedrillo: Respecto lo que comentas en el tema de las torres Madrid arena de las rampas, creo que se hace por tramadas pequeñas y con hormigón poco fluido, para que no se "corra" hacia abajo. El hormigón es fluido, pero ni mucho menos es agua


----------



## Carretero

Urban Dave said:


> @Pedrillo: Respecto lo que comentas en el tema de las torres Madrid arena de las rampas, creo que se hace por tramadas pequeñas y con hormigón poco fluido, para que no se "corra" hacia abajo. El hormigón es fluido, pero ni mucho menos es agua


Yo también creo que se hace así.

Para el que no sepa cómo se mide la consistencia de un hormigón, esto se hace mediante el rudimentario pero efectivo ensayo del "Cono de Abrams", regulado por la norma UNE 83-313-90.

Aquí un enlace explicativo (es argentino pero bueno)
http://www.hormigonelaborado.com/manual-7.htm

Aquí una foto del equipo necesario:









Y una de un ensayo real:


----------



## Rutenio

Exacto. Se trata, en palabras bastas, de hacer un flan de hormigón y quitarle el molde para ver hasta qué punto se deshace. Si el hormigón es muy fluído se deshace completamente. En hormigones secos, apenas se deforma el tronco de cono.


----------



## Rutenio

Por cierto: el Cono de Abrams es popularmente conocido en ciertos círculos como "El CoÑo de Abrams".


----------



## skyworld

Gracias por la info. Entiendo que el tio que va repartiendo el hormigón, generalmente con una manguera en estos casos, tiene que ser un hacha para echar la cantidad justa en cada sitio puesto que será mas complicado repartir la masa que en un hormigón mas líquido, y con eso de andar por dentro del llenado de hormigón con las botas, que lo suelo ver hacer, pues también tendrán que espabilar con este tipo de hormigones


----------



## jorge skyline

Que grande lo del Cono Abrams! recuerdo unas practicas de Materiales II en las que unos amigos confundieron la cantidad a amasar de arena y en su lugar pusieron grava.En hormigon era tan poroso que al levantar el cono de aluminio se produjo una succion de aire y ascendió! el profesor se giró de golpe y dijo" coño! es la primera vez que veo un cono Abrams negativo!!"

(para que nos entendamos: en la foto de Carretero,y en todos los ensayos,el flan de hormigon SIEMPRE es de inferior altura que el cono de aluminio,y en funcion del descenso en cm que sufre se dice que su consistencia es blanda,liquida,etc.El flan de mi amigo digamos que "ascendió" ...)
XDDDDD


----------



## Urban Dave

jorge skyline said:


> Que grande lo del Cono Abrams! recuerdo unas practicas de Materiales II en las que unos amigos confundieron la cantidad a amasar de arena y en su lugar pusieron grava.En hormigon era tan poroso que al levantar el cono de aluminio se produjo una succion de aire y ascendió! el profesor se giró de golpe y dijo" coño! es la primera vez que veo un cono Abrams negativo!!"
> 
> (para que nos entendamos: en la foto de Carretero,y en todos los ensayos,el flan de hormigon SIEMPRE es de inferior altura que el cono de aluminio,y en funcion del descenso en cm que sufre se dice que su consistencia es blanda,liquida,etc.El flan de mi amigo digamos que "ascendió" ...)
> XDDDDD


JUAS JUAS JUAS JUAS JUAS! Eso me recuerda a un profe del Insti que nos dio Mecánica que inventó las masas negativas en un ejercicio. Al final le dió que un objeto, con rozamiento caía con una aceleración de 14,54 m/s2
:cheers: <-- Muy mamao debía de ir!


----------



## CARABAZA

Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre área urbana y área metropolitana????


----------



## Carretero

carabazatowers said:


> Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre área urbana y área metropolitana????


Según la RAE:

- Área metropolitana: Unidad territorial dominada por una gran ciudad o metrópoli en cuyo entorno se integran otros núcleos de población, formando una unidad funcional, con frecuencia institucionalizada.

- Área urbana (casco urbano): Conjunto de edificaciones de una ciudad, hasta donde termina su agrupación.


----------



## CARABAZA

Pues entonces no me "cuadra" demasiado que al área "Santander-Torrelavega" lo denominen área urbana en el estudio que hay en el thread de áreas metropolitanas


----------



## Urban Dave

Area urbana sirve para denominar el continuo construido, digamos. Lo que se denomina conurbación. Obviamente puede que una ciudad tenga diferentes nucleos, urbanizaciones, entonces el áera urbana es la referida al centro urbano. Pero si la ciudad ocupa todo su término municipal y las vecinas también, es todo un área urbana, aunque en realidad pertenezca a municipios diferentes. 

En cambio, como dice el RAE, el area metropolitana se refiere a diferentes municipos, que aunque puedan ser continuos, no necesariamente lo han de estar.


----------



## manu

Una preguntita... ¿por qué se pone gravilla en las azoteas de muchos edificios de oficinas?


----------



## Urban Dave

Es un tipo de acabado de cubierta. "Cubierta invertida" : Pendientes+Impermeabilizadora+Aislante. Para proteger el aislante y que no se lleve las placas de poliestireno extruido, se pone encima grava, ya que no van a ser transitables, más que para su mantenimiento. A veces se pone la grava en la zona no transitable y donde hay equipos pavimento flotante para "operar" mejor.

La grava deja pasar el agua, de manera que pueda evacuar sin problemas la cubierta y lo mejor es que no tiene movimientos térmicos y no transmite el calor excesivamente a las capas inferiores. Un solado de pavimento normal, con el sol tendría grandes dilataciones y eso podría causar problemas en el perimetro y en el suelo de la terraza.


----------



## manu

Muchas gracias por la explicación Urban Dave


----------



## Urban Dave

De nada manu, para eso estamos. A mandar!


----------



## Codex

Tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre el efecto del fuego en el hormigón del Windsor. Y necesito ayuda, info, consejos, direcciones, libros y todo cable que me podais hechar. Si alguien en los insondables confines ciberespaciales puede hacerlo, se lo agradecería enormemente, gracias.


----------



## Urban Dave

Ufff. eso los ingenieros! XD Supongo que el mayor problema es la deshidratación del hormigón, grietas y fisuras que pueden dañar armaduras, tanto por este preoceso químico como los producidos por los movimientos térmicos tanto del hormigón y de las armaduras debidos a las altas temperaturas que se alcanzan.


----------



## Carretero

¿Para cuándo es el trabajo?

El día 12 de mayo es probable que asista a una jornada en el IETcc sobre:

"EUROCÓDIGOS ESTRUCTURALES:
COMPORTAMIENTO DE LA
ESTRUCTURA EN CASO DE INCENDIO"

en la cual va a haber las siguientes ponencias relacionadas con el tema:
*
10:15-11:00 Eurocódigo 2: Proyecto de estructuras de Hormigón sometidas al fuego
Diseño de estructuras de hormigón expuestas a fuego*
Luis Vega. Arquitecto (Miembro del Subcomité CTN140 SC2. Contacto
Técnico Nacional para el Eurocódigo 2 Parte 1-2).
Manuel Burón. Dr. Ingeniero de Caminos. (Miembro del Subcomité CTN140
SC2).

*16:45-17:30 Incendio en el Edificio Windsor*
Emilio García de Burgos. Arquitecto. Jefe del Departamento de Control
de la Edificación del Ayuntamiento de Madrid.

Si finalmente voy, ya intentaré pasarte la documentación para ver si te sirve. También puedes intentar ponerte en contacto con estas personas, a ver si te pueden dar algo más de información


----------



## Codex

Le voy a pedir a mi profesora qme prologue el tiempo de entrega con la info que me das a ver qpasa. Gracias Carretero


----------



## Carretero

Te he enviado un privado con más información, échale un vistazo


----------



## Erziego

Una pregunta que parece un poco estupida y posiblemente lo sea... 
¿Porque si pongo mi pantalla en 1600 por 1200 se ve todo mas pequeño y nitido que en 800 por 600, pero sin embargo, si saco una foto en 1600 por 1200 y otra en 800 por 600, saldra mas pequeña y nitida la segunda? 

Tambien me gustaria comentaros que me gustaria comprar una camara fotografica (sin video) buena, y me gustaria que me dieseis algunos consejos.

Marcas, lentes, etc... 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## zx

wwwwwwawww


----------



## Urban Dave

Lo de cámaras fotográficas, mejor preguntalo en el tema de fotografía, te ayudarán más.
Al igual que lo de las resoluciones, aquí estamos para cuestiones técncias sobre otros temas o coas de construcción


----------



## Erziego

Vale tio, gracias por preocuparte, ya ni me acordaba que había puesto la cuestion. Lo puse aqui porque pensaba que esto era pa "aprender" simplemente X>D


----------



## Urban Dave

No pasa na Erziego! Lo digo más que na, porque yo no tengo ni zorra de porque pasa eso, y a lo mejor alguien más entendido en informatica que se pase a menudo por el tema que hay en la barra sobre informatica te pueda responder


----------



## Carretero

Hago un "post spam" para pasar de página, que quiero colgar una cosa


----------



## Carretero

Bueno, aquí va:

El otro día mi jefe me hizo la siguiente pregunta, sin darme tiempo para pensar :|, el problema cuyo enunciado he transcrito en la siguiente imagen. 

Quiero que al menos los técnicos del foro (ingenieros, arquitectos, aparejadores...) digáis sinceramente y sin consultar en ningún sitio, la respuesta que vosotros penséis que es correcta, y explicando por qué (es una especie de "encuesta")










(nota: yo acerté)


----------



## aliena

Ummmmm creo que la de 20 cm^2 sería la del lado mas largo, porque el flector por el peso propio es mayor en esa dirección, luego habrías más tracciones en la fibra inferior, no?

(P.D. Las estructuras no son mi fuerte :s )


----------



## Rutenio

Yo creo que la azul es la de mayor cuantía, Carretero. La compatibilidad de flechas en centro de losa me parece la clave. La losa tiene menos flecha que si fuese biapoyada en dirección roja, es decir, la flexión en la perpendicular le ayuda a resistir flexión longitudinal.

Para una determinada flecha, siguiendo la hipótesis de Navier, las tracciones serían más fuertes en la dirección de la armadura azul, porque la sección centro de vano toma mayor curvatura.

PD: El edit fue para explicarme mejor, no para cambiar de opinión, xDDD


----------



## Carretero

Bueno, una vez que ya hemos recolectado las opiniones de los ingenieros de caminos del foro (porque los arquitectos no dan señales de vida) :|, os confirmo que lo correcto es lo que acaba de explicar Rutenio. 

Efectivamente, la compatibilidad de flechas en sentido transversal y longitudinal, hace que el sentido transversal haga de "apoyo elástico" del longitudinal, con lo que por su mayor rigidez respecto al sentido longitudinal, los esfuerzos de flexión son mayores, y necesitará un armado de mayor cuantía.

Mi jefe me dijo que me lo preguntó a mí y a otros compañeros, porque el día anterior había hablado del mismo tema "con un ingeniero de caminos joven, titulado en Madrid, que llevaba 1 año trabajando en estructuras", y se lo había dicho mal, por lo que se había mostrado estupefacto, y eso le motivó a preguntárselo a todos los técnicos que conocía... y los porcentajes no le salían muy favorables :crazy:


----------



## Rutenio

Bueno, vamos a dejar alto el pabellón cerril del campanario del pueblo, xDDDD.

1.- Yo estudié en la escuela de caminos de La Coruña.

2.- Los arquitectos no saben / no contestan.


Hala.


----------



## Carretero

Rutenio said:


> Bueno, vamos a dejar alto el pabellón cerril del campanario del pueblo, xDDDD.
> 
> 1.- Yo estudié en la escuela de caminos de La Coruña.
> 
> 2.- Los arquitectos no saben / no contestan.
> 
> 
> Hala.


Yo tampoco estudié en Madrid, "inauguré" la de Burgos 

Y habrá que resucitar el thread "Ingenieros vs. Arquitectos" xDDDD


----------



## aliena

vaya, voy a tener que rescatar los apuntes de estructuras :?


----------



## Urban Dave

Joder, ahora lo leo esto!!!  Si es que.... Yo tendría también que desenpolvar apuntes, porque desde estructuras III que no toco nada, eso fue ya hace dos años!


----------



## Danzig

Pregunta que lanzo al vuelo:

¿Por qué si la mayoria de edificios resdenciales se fabrican con pilares de hormigón, algunos los construyen con pilares de acero?

Es que sólo he visto dos de esos y cientos de hormigón.

Es un tema económico, me imagino...o quizás por acortar plazos de tiempo :?

ventajas, desventajas...


----------



## aliena

Segun me han contado (en clase), el hormigón es mucho más barato que el acero (en España, en otro paises puede que no tengan buenos áridos o suficientes y entonces les es más barato construir en acero).


----------



## Urban Dave

Para el acero necesitas mano de obra especializada y titulada (soldadores), en cambio una estructura de hormigón te la monta cualquier albañil XD
Además, los pequeños/medianos constructores son muy "tradicionalistas". Les sacas del hormigón y forjado unidireccional y te miran como si fueses un loco :crazy: O les introduces cosas como Losa de Cimentación y se piensan que hablas en chino.

No sólo esto, sino que la estructura de acero tiene que tener una precisión elevada, ya que te viene en elementos ya conformados, si te quedas corto porque has puesto dos pilares a 5 cm. más de lo proyectado, aquella viga ya no sirve o hay que hacer un apaño. En cambio con el hormigón puedes hacer lo que te plazca, como luego se rellenta todo... Y eso, para el tipo de construcción chapucera que hay en España, va de fábula.


----------



## Danzig

Urban Dave said:


> Para el acero necesitas mano de obra especializada y titulada (soldadores), en cambio una estructura de hormigón te la monta cualquier albañil XD
> Además, los pequeños/medianos constructores son muy "tradicionalistas". Les sacas del hormigón y forjado unidireccional y te miran como si fueses un loco :crazy: O les introduces cosas como Losa de Cimentación y se piensan que hablas en chino.
> 
> No sólo esto, sino que la estructura de acero tiene que tener una precisión elevada, ya que te viene en elementos ya conformados, si te quedas corto porque has puesto dos pilares a 5 cm. más de lo proyectado, aquella viga ya no sirve o hay que hacer un apaño. En cambio con el hormigón puedes hacer lo que te plazca, como luego se rellenta todo... Y eso, para el tipo de construcción chapucera que hay en España, va de fábula.


o sea, que un edificio de viviendas hecho con acero será de mayor calidad que uno de hormigón...(por lo menos la estructura, si luego le meten pladur es otro tema)

 

gracias!


----------



## Urban Dave

Ya me gustaría que todos los edificios tuviesen pladur en lugar de cerámica de mierda 
Lo de la calidad estructural, pues es relativo, depende de quien lo ejecute y como esté diseñado.
En cómputos generales, dependerá de si el edificio está bien pensado o no. Por ejemplo, si meten una estructura totalmente mentálica (incluso forjados) después tendrán que pensar en sistemas de aislamiento acústico entre pisos que con un forjado de 30 cm de hormigón (más 5 de pavimento) no suelen ocurrir (por ejemplo, el forjado del hotel arts tiene 175 mm. Si eso no viene acompañado de suelos con aislamiento para absorver el ruido por impacto, o falsos techos con su correspondiente lana de roca por ejemplo, pues oirás hasta el pedo del vecino de arriva.
Esto es otro motivo de porque lo más osado es pilares metálicos y forjado de hormigón, que si se mira, es una contradicción brutal.


----------



## mikimoto

> Esto es otro motivo de porque lo más osado es pilares metálicos y forjado de hormigón, que si se mira, es una contradicción brutal.


xD

Pones a elemento que trabaja bien a flexión trabajando a compresión, y el que trabaja bién a compresión, lo tienes a flexión.


----------



## FJP

¿Alguién conoce el programa Cestri?
¿Qué programas para cálculo de estructuras usáis?


----------



## mikimoto

FJP said:


> ¿Alguién conoce el programa Cestri?
> ¿Qué programas para cálculo de estructuras usáis?


Bueno, de momento, a mano. xDDDD

Pero tengo entendido que el que más se utiliza es el CYPE, no?


----------



## FJP

Mis conocimientos sobre cálculo de estructuras son mas bien nulos, pero me baje el cespla (dos dimensiones) que mas o menos lo controlo y el Cestri (3 dimensiones).
Con este último tengo algunos problemillas con la hiperestaticidad y los apoyos 
En esta cercha Warren invertida que apoyos le pondríais? he probado con todo y siempre me salen grados de libertad de más o que la matriz de rigidez no es definida positiva.


----------



## Carretero

^^ Lo que estoy viendo es que, vista en planta, la estructura consta de 6 cuadrados que no están rigidizados o triangulados, con lo que formarían mecanismos a nivel local (si los nudos están puestos como articulados, claro)

Prueba a triangular los cuadrados del cordón superior o del inferior (o todos a la vez) y a ver si sigue fallando.

En cuanto a los programas de cálculo de estructuras, uno de los más usados es efectivamente el CYPE, pero es bastante denigrado por ser una "caja negra" (que no te explica apenas los resultados que saca), y que sobredimensiona demasiado. Otros bastante conocidos son el TRICALC y el SAP2000, para cálculo de estructuras en general. Luego hay muchos más programas específicos para determinados trabajos.

Los que comentas, Cestri y Cespla, me los instalé hace tiempo después de "encontrármelos" en la red |), pero no trasteé mucho con ellos, así que no te puedo dar una opinión. Pero no tenían mala pinta


----------



## FJP

He probado a triangular los cuadrados superiores en inferiores y los problemas son los mismos


> Lo que estoy viendo es que, vista en planta, la estructura consta de 6 cuadrados que no están rigidizados o triangulados, con lo que formarían mecanismos a nivel local (si los nudos están puestos como articulados, claro)


En principio dejarían de ser mecanismos si los 4 nudos extremos superiores fuesen articulados fijos, no? (todos los nudos son rótulas)
Se supone que para que no fuese hiperestático tendrían que ser alguno de los 4 un nudo corredera.
La estructura original, la del dibujo, poniendo 3 de los nudos extremos articulados fijos y el cuarto libre, me dice que la estructura tiene 1 grado de libertad en en ese cuarto nudo en la dirección Y, con rigides nula. Lo que es evidente ya que este triángulo si que formaría un mecanismo. Pues se supone que poniendo una ligadura en la dirección Y de ese nudo estaría arreglado, pero si lo hago me dice que pasa a ser de matriz de rigidez definida no positiva. Podría ahorrarme la ligadura si me dejase poner un nudo deslizadera como si me deja el Cespla, pero no existe esa opción el el Cestri 
Yo solo quería juagar con una cercha como la de la Repsol


----------



## Rutenio

Pues ahora tienes que triangular la sección transversal, que es claramente deformable. Esa sección tiene un grado de libertad frente a la deformación por distorsión. Es decir, el cuadrado se convierte en rombo.

Con eso pienso que es suficiente.


----------

